# ncrease your WEI score... manually! (performance index), Windows Experience Index



## Ankur Mittal (May 15, 2007)

Navigate to C:\Windows\Performance\WinSAT\DataStore\xxxx-xx-xx xx.xx.xx.xxx Assessment.WinSAT.xml. Open it with notepad. Approximately one 'paragraph' down, you will see listings between the 'winspr' tags. These listings include 'system score', 'memoryscore', 'cpuscore', 'cpusubaggscore', 'videoencodescore', 'graphicsscore', 'gamingscore', and 'diskscore'. Simply change the value that appears between the opening and closing tags. Changing your graphics score to be over 3.0 allows you to have themes for the photo screensaver. Other effects are still unknown.

Have fun!


----------



## sam_1710 (May 15, 2007)

Please mention the source buddy... 
This is the cached version of the post!! 

*72.14.235.104/search?q=cache:_Yk16......+manually!&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=opera


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2007)

but wats the point ... the true experience is gonna be what it is ... so ur actually foolng only urself


----------



## Ankur Mittal (May 15, 2007)

U get some new screensavers if Ur rating is less than 3 and increase it and we aren't just fooling ourselves,we know what our computer is but it looks good and U can ofcourse show off to Ur friends.


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2007)

so ur actually foolng only urself and a a few friends  screensavers no ppoint i dont use ... thanx for the info helpful


----------

